# 5.10 Shoe Sizes, do they run big? Small?



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

I'd like to pick up a pair. Using Teva Links 8.5 right now and was wondering how that translates to 5.10's. 

Would 8.5 transfer over to 5.10's or would I need to go 1/2 size bigger and get 9's? 

I'm thinking of getting the Impact VXi shoes. Any feedback will be much appreciated. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Loadsled (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought tevas before and they ran small, 510s seem to run true to size. All my other shoes(vans,Nike,Reebok) are 10.5 just like my 510s.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

My 510s have run true to size as well.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a wide foot so I sized up a 1/2 and and they fit great.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have used 9.5 Links, 9.5 Vxi (current shoe), and a size 10 Impact Lo.

The Links and Vxi are similar fit and feel although I would say that the Vxi is grippier but the Links is more comfortable overall.

The Impact Lo is a bit wider but also a fair amount heavier (this is one of the Marz Bomber badged Impact Lo, the newer ones including the Sam Hill green ones were substantially heavier than this).

For feet I have a wide forefoot and high arches.

I have a 9.5 in Links and worn 10.0 in two different pairs of 510s Impact Lo and 9.5 in the Vxi. My feet are wide in the forefoot and I have high arches. 

YMMV but more data points are always good, right?


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Definitely not too big. For the most part true to size. I wore size 42/42.5 when I sheepishly did the clipless thing and usually do size 9 for sneakers and boots and blew a hole in the mesh above my big toe of my left shoe in my 5.10 size 9s. I can fit into 8.5s in some brands, but 5.10s 8.5 are painful to try and wear. Never wore 9.5 in any brand, and haven't tried with 5.10. 9 seems to fit really well, even with thick wool socks. The blown toe hole was just from dabbing and running my own foot over and having my shoe fly away (warranty dept said it counted as a tear). Still wearing it despite the hole, and still getting comments like, "you know you got a hole in your shoe".

I like the Impact's sole more than the Freerider's sole. I can still feel the pedal through the Freerider sole, and since I tend to put 90+% of my weight into my pedals in the attack position, it wears out my feet on the Freeriders.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

True to size. Certainly not smaller. Perhaps wider than most.


----------



## germano (May 3, 2015)

My guess is that most cycling shoes are not sized by width. I have B width feet (canal boats) and most shoes are regularly D width. Do any cycling shoes run narrow? Right now I'm just using regular tennies on flat pedals. Any info appreciated.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

My specialized 2Fo are narrow as are most Sidis.


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought size 9 Freerider VXIs (my normal street shoe size. Length wise they were spot on but they are very wide for me in the forefoot. I bought these without trying them on (online). I just pulled the laces tighter and used a Superfeet green insole. 

In April I was nearby the Jenson stores and tried on the Impact VXI and bought the 8.5. Definitely better but I do feel my big toe at the end when walking downhill or stopping fast. On the bike and walking around normally, don't even notice it so this is the right size for me but if you've got a wide or "normal" foot I'd say they're true to street shoe size. Haven't found them painful nor do I feel like I should've gotten a 9.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

I usually am a size 10, but sometimes 10.5 in certain brands, such as Salomon, and Adidas. Also for some reason skate shoes seem to fit short in the toes on me, I run 10 in Vans, but 10.5 in DC and Es. 

I have a pair of 5.10 Hellcats which fit me great in size 10. I recently tried on some freeriders and impact VXi's, and they were a bit small in size 10, I'd probably size up to 10.5 if I go with those.

Does anyone know if the Spitfire has the same sizing as the Freerider?


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Just got a pair of Freerider Vxi's, ordered two pair, size 10, and 10.5. My clipless shoes are a size 43, and the 5.10 size chart indicates that a 10 should be the right fit for me. I could certainly have fit them, as they were ok, but just a little bit snug, as I'm using green Specialized Body Geometry insoles in them, which take up a little space, and so decided that the 10.5 would be the ones I'll keep. 

My feet are kinda narrow at the heel, and wider at the ball of the foot. The heel of the 10.5 isn't quite locked down as solid as it could be, but no real issues pulling out of the shoe.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm a 8 UK in most shoes. Tried on a 5/10 8 and the fit was great. Had to go two sizes up in the 2FOs I ended up buying.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I normally take EU44 in street shoes. Until my last pairs of 5.10s they ran pretty much true to size, however;

My 2013 Freeriders are EU43 and fit perfectly, so ran much larger. (And are super super comfortable) 
My 2014 Elements vXi are EU44 and feel tight, so ran much smaller. (A year on they are still tight and feel not broken in  )

In my experience it is a mixed bag.


----------



## herder (Mar 20, 2015)

Looking to buy my first pair of five tens, not sure which ones yet. I usually wear Nike size 9.5 or 10. I wear shimano road bike shoes at 10.5 but do think shimano run small. 

I'm thinking of getting size 10 or 10.5. I'm gonna have to order online?

Also where do you guys get deals from? I'm in Canada and thinking for freeriders or impact but they are pretty expensive. I know about the U.K sites but still expensive and I usually get hit with duty and taxes ordering shoes from the U.K


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

herder said:


> Looking to buy my first pair of five tens, not sure which ones yet. I usually wear Nike size 9.5 or 10. I wear shimano road bike shoes at 10.5 but do think shimano run small.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting size 10 or 10.5. I'm gonna have to order online?
> 
> Also where do you guys get deals from? I'm in Canada and thinking for freeriders or impact but they are pretty expensive. I know about the U.K sites but still expensive and I usually get hit with duty and taxes ordering shoes from the U.K


how about direct from their website ?


----------



## herder (Mar 20, 2015)

johnD said:


> how about direct from their website ?


Thnaks, I just tried. They do ship but pretty expensive. The spitfires are on sale for $39. Are they any good? Too bad its $23 to ship and they use fedex so brokerage charges will definitely apply. Probably bringing a $39 shoe up to around $85-90.

Are the freerider vxi a good shoe? I can get the red one shipped at a decent cost


----------



## Demofied (Mar 26, 2015)

The XVI element/Freeriders fit true to side.(I'm a 9.5). They have a nice spacious toe box which works great for me because I have weird gnarled little toes that stick out. I just received the Kestrels I ordered.... 9.5 did not fit. Too big I guess? My heel was lifting out.


----------



## herder (Mar 20, 2015)

Pac8541 said:


> I bought size 9 Freerider VXIs (my normal street shoe size. Length wise they were spot on but they are very wide for me in the forefoot. I bought these without trying them on (online). I just pulled the laces tighter and used a Superfeet green insole.
> 
> In April I was nearby the Jenson stores and tried on the Impact VXI and bought the 8.5. Definitely better but I do feel my big toe at the end when walking downhill or stopping fast. On the bike and walking around normally, don't even notice it so this is the right size for me but if you've got a wide or "normal" foot I'd say they're true to street shoe size. Haven't found them painful nor do I feel like I should've gotten a 9.





rufus said:


> Just got a pair of Freerider Vxi's, ordered two pair, size 10, and 10.5. My clipless shoes are a size 43, and the 5.10 size chart indicates that a 10 should be the right fit for me. I could certainly have fit them, as they were ok, but just a little bit snug, as I'm using green Specialized Body Geometry insoles in them, which take up a little space, and so decided that the 10.5 would be the ones I'll keep.
> 
> My feet are kinda narrow at the heel, and wider at the ball of the foot. The heel of the 10.5 isn't quite locked down as solid as it could be, but no real issues pulling out of the shoe.


Do you guys find the insole making the shoe a little smaller? Then length seems great but they do feel a little wide and a little too much volume. I don't want to play around with shipping them back and forth plus I don't think Amazon has a 9.5 that ships to Canada. Plus I only took the bike out to see how the shoes felt today and they seem okay. Its when I'm walking when I feel how much room they have, didn't really feel it on the bike but my feet do have room to move around.

I tried doubling up the insole and the felt too tight. Wondering if I should find an athletic insole that a little bigger then this one or if I can find a really thin flat insole to put underneath. Would that work?


----------



## H4L (Aug 26, 2013)

herder said:


> Looking to buy my first pair of five tens, not sure which ones yet. I usually wear Nike size 9.5 or 10. I wear shimano road bike shoes at 10.5 but do think shimano run small.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting size 10 or 10.5. I'm gonna have to order online?
> 
> Also where do you guys get deals from? I'm in Canada and thinking for freeriders or impact but they are pretty expensive. I know about the U.K sites but still expensive and I usually get hit with duty and taxes ordering shoes from the U.K


I'm from Canada and ordered my VXis's from MEC.

Cycling : Footwear : Men's : Five Ten - Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC). Free Shipping Available.

Yes, regular price, but free shipping and last season I waited all year to see if I could find the Impacts locally for a decent sale and did not. Glad that happened, because the VXi came out this year and they are superb! And I prefer the look as well. Less bulky and more casual looking.


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

herder said:


> Do you guys find the insole making the shoe a little smaller? Then length seems great but they do feel a little wide and a little too much volume. I don't want to play around with shipping them back and forth plus I don't think Amazon has a 9.5 that ships to Canada. Plus I only took the bike out to see how the shoes felt today and they seem okay. Its when I'm walking when I feel how much room they have, didn't really feel it on the bike but my feet do have room to move around.
> 
> I tried doubling up the insole and the felt too tight. Wondering if I should find an athletic insole that a little bigger then this one or if I can find a really thin flat insole to put underneath. Would that work?


The insole definitely takes up some of the volume and is a good step in the right direction. In my case, the FR in size 9 just still felt too wide in the toe box area even with the insole but I never would have known that had I not tried it. I still feel that if I'd gotten the FR in an 8.5 it would have been too wide for my feet _and_ just a hair too short and I say that only because I tried insoles to solve the problem. The Impact VXi in a half size smaller gave me the best compromise in sizing and features and after talking to 5.10 directly regarding the biggest compromise of this particular model (breathability and temp control), I've modified my pair to address that:


----------



## kelvinleung (Oct 15, 2013)

just got a Freerider from Bicycle Sport Shop - Bike sales, service and rentals. Austin, Texas in Austin. My sneaker size is 9 and I have the Freerider size 9 and fits perfectly.


----------

